

What do you install after a Windows re-format? - thinkingserious
http://blog.thembid.com/index.php/2007/08/27/what-do-you-install-after-a-windows-re-format/
I have become a minimalist in many ways, so this was a good chance to do some housekeeping and only install the minimums (which ended up being pretty significant). I detailed this process and I am sharing it with you here. It would be interesting to find out what applications you consider essential when doing a complete re-format.

======
tuukkah
There is a lot of tools to apt-get after deploying a new Debian machine, but
you'll mostly add them while you go. For a laptop, you'll want to install some
networking tools before you need them: resolvconf, dnsmasq, wpasupplicant,
bluez-utils, irda-utils, mtr, iptraf, tcpdump

Also some offline tools unless you keep a package archive with you on the go:
dict, what have you

------
luccastera
linux

